# Empire celestial hurricanum



## jmambrosian (Nov 30, 2010)

Has anyone bought this model yet? I want to know if the wizards that come with it are the size of a standard model, or are they smaller. Sometimes the characters with vehicles are smaller. I want to use the acolytes for my 40k inquisitor retinue.


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

they are the right size, it as a whole would make great parts for a inquisitor chimera or rhino


----------



## jmambrosian (Nov 30, 2010)

awesome, thanks for the reply.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

you could probably just get the acloytes from ebay or bitsandkits if he has them


----------

